# Can't lose weight



## AndrewC (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok .. I'm a d=type IBS .. I can't lose weight ..I have always been a big man, I am now down to 279, but still its hard to lose weight .. I have had to rebalance my diet and seem to have gained some control .. I have removed processed bread and pasta from my diet and for most of the time the bad cramps and D are gone .. but even when the cramps and d were out of control I could not lose weight. Is anyone else like this, or am I an oddity. It seems to me that someone with d should be losing weight not gain .. did I over eat, yes .. did I eat the wrong food, yes. But when its passing through you so fast how can you continue to gain weight .. any ideas


----------



## aksturmp05 (Jan 24, 2005)

You're not alone. My fiance is in the same boat. No solutions yet, I'm afraid, but while it seems this is not as common as massive weight loss, the inability to lose weight due to IBS does exist.


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

I know what it is like to not be able to lose weight.I have always been big. Im 6 foot 1 and roughly 17 and a half stone. I doesnt really look bad on me. I dont really eat much, yes it may all be the wrong stuff but my husband is always trying to get me to eat as Im not always interested in food. I have an underactive thyroid and IBS C/D. My biggest problem at the moment is my orthopeadic doctor who is trying to get me to eat or rather follow an eating plan of a 5 foot 4 woman of a totally differrent ethnic background too me. Any ideas that you find help for you please let me know.


----------



## ackerson73 (Mar 8, 2005)

Can I ask how you find out what IBS type you are? thanksJen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The types solely depend on symptoms, and the letters used are shorthand.Most common:IBS-D Diarrhea predominateIBS-C Constipation predominantIBS-C/D or IBS-A alternates between the two.Some people use B for bloating and P for pain and G for gas.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On the weight gain.Even in IBS-D the food goes through the parts of the GI tract that absorb calories just fine. the colon only absorbs water and if it goes through that too fast it can be loose when it comes out. Eating makes the food you ate the meal before move along, so BM's after a meal are the previous meal (if food went through you in 15 minutes you would have severe weight losss issues).It is a balance of calories in and calories out more than which foods you eat. You eat 1200 calories a day of pop tarts and ding dongs you will lose weight as long as you are normally active.What I usually suggest for IBS-ers because sometimes diet is an issue as to what kinds of foods you can eat is portion control.Cut everything you eat in 1/2 or 1/3rd and the eat the 1/2 or 2/3rds of your normal portion and then don't go back for more. It needs to be the whole diet, every meal, every item to really work well (and for things like snacks..DO NOT EAT OUT OF THE BAG...put what you can have in a bowl and put the bag away).People tend to eat based on how much food is on their plate/in the bag/ not on how hungry they are. If you limit the amount on the plate you can lose weight with any diet.K.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I am 27yrs old and have had IBS D for 5yrs. I too have taken notice that i havent lost any weight due to the high frequecy of BM's..







When i was younger I had a cast iron stomach which meant i could eat anything i wanted and never even thought about getting this disorder of the colon. I believe not only diet is a factor of IBS but also genetics and the chemistry of the body too. It just seems strange that overnight these conditions can occur and possibly last for, who knows how long? i do believe in "aligning" the whole makeup of the body and setting normal conditions again. This kind of disorder runs in my family but my uncle and sister have beaten it because their symptoms were identical. I too, am also trying to fight my battle with IBS with no such luck yet. I am new to this site so I hope i can be of assistance and also recieve good info...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Kathy is right about portion control as a key to this. Regular, vigorous exercise is a great help, as well. If you are gaining weight, you are either eating too much or exercising too little (and probably both). In the past 3 years I have reduced my weight back to my pre-IBS weight of my late 30s. It has included substituting diet shakes for lunches, a much lower fat load, fat burning exercise bars, and a daily activity time of 2-3 hours, including a half hour on a cardio machine. This would have been impossible if I was still dealing with IBS. The constant attention to bowels and digestion, as well as fear of public accidents, well, we all know where that leads. Concentrate on getting over your IBS. Once you begin to feel better, attacking the weight will be relatively easy.Mark


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been on Heather's diet for about a year and a half now... and I've managed to lose 81 pounds since May 28, 2004...but this also includes counting calories and working out 5-6 days a week....I still have about 80 more to go.... but it CAN be done!


----------



## 16643 (Aug 19, 2005)

It seems like most people are in the same boat. Always fighting to get ahead but spinning their wheels. There is a great new diet out there that addresses the deepest aspect of dieting. The name of the diet is "The Invisible Diet", it is a revolutionary new concept in weight loss developed to impel action, for it is the actions taken on a daily basis that affect your weight. Most people do not understand that the actions they take at any given moment are subconsciously driven, not a willed event.An example is in order: Ahead of you is a narrow stretch of concrete about 2 feet wide and 20 feet long, on each side is grass. Could you walk that path without stepping on the grass? Most likely you could. Now take this walkway and place it connecting as a bridge several hundred feet above the ground! Remember, there are are rails. Could you walk the distance? No, not likely! You would make a step or two and freeze. Even if someone were to give you a million dollars if you could make across you would not be able to. Your imagination would dominate your thought, and the dominating thought would be that of falling and danger, therefore you would not get across.Contemporary weight loss concepts try to convince you, in a very logical way, to will a specific outcome by following their strategy. It is just like saying, using the example above, walk across that precarious bridge and you will lose weight. What is not taken into account is the effect the imagination has in achieving the desired final outcome. These diets have really nothing new to offer. They push the message, eat less, eat better, eat less frequently, eat more frequently, don't eat fat, keep away from fast food, exercise this way, exercise that way, etc. They do not address the issue of sacrifice and other ideas that stir in the imagination.None of this in "The Invisible Diet", it is taken for granted you know what is good and bad. This diet s a system that once understood takes only a couple of minutes a day and provides you with a means to overcome your weight problem and perhaps other problems that you may encounter in life. It is constructed to influence your imagination so that it will be your ally and not your enemy. This is truly an effortless weight loss program.


----------



## 21292 (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Shell_Marr:I've been on Heather's diet for about a year and a half now... and I've managed to lose 81 pounds since May 28, 2004...but this also includes counting calories and working out 5-6 days a week....I still have about 80 more to go.... but it CAN be done!


What is Heather's diet?


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, just found this forum, it does'nt look like people respond very fast on it like in the ibs one, but just wanted to say I too have not been able to lose weight and since on this one anti depressant I have gained 25 lbs so I cut back on it but it does'nt seem to help, I can't eat salads or very many veggies, no fruit and some days I don't eat at all as I'm scared of how I will feel , then sometimes I feel hungry and i eat and yuck the rest of the day,I have the problem of one day I can eat something and be fine and the next day eat it thinking I'm safe I ate this yesterday and wrong agian this time watch out, bathroom and sick all day.I have tried the zone diet the south beach diet and atkins, but am getting where I can't eat the veggies or the salads they talk about, now I think I have messed up my metabolism too bad and when I don't eat my body thinks it is starving and hangs on to everything, then when I feel good and eat it to just goes to fat. and my biggest problem is a very bloated stomach and very hard to exercise with a hard bloated stomach that grows and swells even when i try to exercise just by walking.I tried doing some piliates exercises last night and could'nt get back off the floor without help. so that was very embarrissing and not fun. I think i will try the help for ibs website and see it something on thier will help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not eating some days will mess up the metabolism.Don't follow any specific diet. The type of food really doesn't matter as much as the calories.Eat whatever diet works for you most of the time, just cut all the portions down (and some people with IBS do better with small meals and snacks in between then three large meals, and that helps keep the blood sugar level which helps alot as well). I've lost weight this way so did Dad and he ate all the things all those and he ate all the things all those diet tell you will keep you from losing weight. They work by tricking you into eating fewer calories you can do the same thing by putting 1/2 to 2/3 of what you usually eat of EVERY SINGLE ITEM on your plate and stoping when it is clean.http://www.practicalweightloss.com can help you calculate the calories you need to maintain your weight. You don't want to cut that back by more than about 500 calories a day for weight loss. More than that can mess up metabolism.If you can do some light weight lifting even at home with resistance bands that will help keep the muscle going and they burn the calories in your body.If food is fine one day and bad the next then food may not be the main trigger and you should eat whatever keeps you healthy and functional.K.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

kikijohnsonHi - you will find Heathers diet and loads of valuable information on how to take control of your ibs symptoms on ... Happy surfing!


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi I just was reading heathers website and it was informative, but my problem is I can't tolerate alot of her diet tips as I get really sick on some of them by will cut out the caffine and colas and I use splenda as well she said not to so I guess thats out too. also no meat I don't tolerate fish well so no red meat or poultry, that leaves me not much else to eat as I have a hard time with rice or potatoes and some pastas, I do well with dairy so I don't want to cut out that as some times all I eat are soft boiled eggs, I definatley can't do salads so what is left to eat????????????????????


----------

